# Thoughts about shop name



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Going to be taking my business full time by the end of the month. Thinking about the shop name Clarity Audio.

Thoughts on the name? 

Do you think of car audio when you see the name?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope.
Makes me think of hearing aids for some reason.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

You could use my new word of the day "dynamicism"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

depends on the demographic of your customer base.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> depends on the demographic of your customer base.


U could go "murdered out"

Sorry I have no serious suggestions


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Did not realize they were taking suggestions.
Bigaudio fanatic's Audio 
From your "12V Company:" line
Fanatic Car Audio


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

underdog said:


> Did not realize they were taking suggestions.
> Bigaudio fanatic's Audio
> From your "12V Company:" line
> Fanatic Car Audio



That has been my name for some time however now that I am going to be fully licensed and insured I figured it was time for a better name.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> That has been my name for some time however now that I am going to be fully licensed and insured I figured it was time for a better name.


what are your customers like? more SPL people? full sq builds? or mostly a deck and 4 with a sub? radar installs? (if you dont do radars, START TO!! they are the best time/profit ratio at a lot of shops in our area)


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Mostly Sq setups and some mid level systems. Remote starts as well. I very rarely will do any kind of spl system


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Another one might be Dynamic Mobile Audio


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

"Clarity Car Audio" would tell the market what type of audio services you are selling. Otherwise from the name I'd think it could be either home hifi , pro audio or car audio


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said. It goes with your original idea but also helps define it as car audio.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Successful business name is always not specific, like Sony or Toyota.
Audio fanatics is good, big car audio fanatics if you have to be specific but for my taste too long


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

NealfromNZ said:


> "Clarity Car Audio" would tell the market what type of audio services you are selling. Otherwise from the name I'd think it could be either home hifi , pro audio or car audio


What they suggested, CCA for short.

Whether you feel you need to state that it is car audio in the name, thats entirely up to you.
If you were to design your advertising properly you could stick with just Clarity Audio and have it send the message that you are car audio mainly.

If you have like a sign, you could have pictures of cars and car sound on it.
Otherwise state some car brands or have a slogan of sorts, whatever floats your boat really 
Have some equipment on display in your window etc.



Victor_inox said:


> Successful business name is always not specific, like Sony or Toyota.
> Audio fanatics is good, big car audio fanatics if you have to be specific but for my taste too long


I have to disagree with you there, those are just really big names.
If a company has a specific name, it does not mean that it will not be successful.

We have a car audio shop called "Rivonia Car Sound"... It is in Rivonia (an area) and they deal with car sound. Simple as that.
They are very well known and seem to be doing pretty well for themselves. Been there for a good few years.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Clippers anonymous


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Evolution Audio 

Kelvin


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Most of the successful car audio shops around me do not have the words "car" or "auto" anywhere in their name. This has helped a couple of those companies when they expanded out into other markets as they grew. I think Clarity Audio is just fine, so long as it is unique and not similar in any way to other shops around you. 

If you feel it necessary, your storefront can easily expand on the business name by advertising the brands you carry as others have mentioned.

Edit...
One thing you will also want to make sure of is that the logo/font you choose for the business name looks like it goes with the business name. I have done logo designs for several small businesses and churches locally and the name and nature of the business is always taken into consideration. 

Off the top of my head, I think a font like "Vipnagorgialla.TTF" in Italic would look nice for "Clarity Audio."
http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Vipnagorgialla.htm


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

underdog said:


> Nope.
> Makes me think of hearing aids for some reason.


exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Successful business name is always not specific, like Sony or Toyota.
> Audio fanatics is good, big car audio fanatics if you have to be specific but for my taste too long


agreed!! Audio fanatics

it says that when you walk in the door, the people who work there are even more passionate about what they do than you are.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I very rarely will do any kind of spl system


cuz the SPL money doesn't spend the same as a SQ money?

You might want to rethink that...nothing wrong with offering high quality SPL


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> cuz the SPL money doesn't spend the same as a SQ money?
> 
> You might want to rethink that...nothing wrong with offering high quality SPL


I never said I wouldn't do them. Just my customer base has been 96% SQ systems.


----------



## Jkdriver (Jul 30, 2013)

I would avoid "car", especially if you are targeting high end. "Auto" is better but still over done. "Mobile" might be better. Also, the biggest, longest lived places in my area don't just do cars. We have a lot of boating and private airports, and a couple of the big, high end shops have separate install vans that do installs on boats, yachts, and private planes. Big, big money there!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jkdriver said:


> I would avoid "car", especially if you are targeting high end. "Auto" is better but still over done. "Mobile" might be better.


I agree with this 100%. If you are going to use anything to descibe the fact that you focus on car, truck, van, boat, plane, etc. installs "mobile" is the way to go. For the same reasons Jkdriver mentioned. I still don't know that is is necessary though.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thumper's. done.

AND, if you get tired of car audio, you can open a pet store. or a strip club.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Clarity Auto Sound


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Clarity Audio Frog?

haha.. j/k

In the end, you would probably end up with just "Clarity" anyway. Do you like that?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I like clarity...


but I like Carbon Audio, we specialize in unique fabrication possibilities and customization for the discerning audio enthusiast...

haha..


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

or how about Doozy Car?

"yeah, I stepped off the Best Buy train and got myself a Doozy system, that place does everything right"

haha..


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

Audio Bassics


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Mainliners.

"get your fix at the mainline, we are specialists"


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmmm, I always like Eargasm... It just drips SQ

Or if you want classy.... Black tie Audio


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This one is already taken but it sounds good. SoundWerkz.


----------

